# Question spéciale : effacer un clavier



## Darkfire (8 Juin 2007)

Bonjour bonjour,
après avoir atteint une vitesse acceptable sur mon clavier suisse romand.
J'ai eu envie de tester un peu le Dvorak français. Seulement, il n'existe pas
de clavier de ce type. Évidemment, le but étant de continuer à tapper en aveugle
on s'en fiche pas mal. Mais pour apprendre, il serait bien d'avoir un vrai clavier
sous les yeux, si jamais l'on cherche un carctère spécial ou je ne sais quoi.
Alors je me suis dis que je pouvais faire moi même un clavier dvorak. Si tout va
bien, je devrai pouvoir obtenir une feuille transparente avec les lettres dessus,
j'y travaille. Mais le problème, c'est que si je colle tout ça sur mon clavier actuel,
on ne verra rien, car les "anciennes" touches seront encore visibles. J'arrive donc
à ma question : Comment "effacer" un clavier apple (blanc) ?
Ou alors, où se procurer un clavier blanc (sans caractères) ?
Merci d'avance.
Darkfire


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2007)

Acétone, essence, acide ?


----------



## Darkfire (8 Juin 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Acétone, essence, acide ?



 Marrant, j'avais aussi pensé à l'acide.  
Mais bon, je crains que ça ne fasse pas l'effet voulu  
D'autres idées ?


----------



## Zyrol (8 Juin 2007)

l'ac&#233;tone peut &#234;tre efficace.

Sinon, les touches de mon ibook s'efface &#224; cause des coups d'ongles r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s... donc &#224; toi de jouer.


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> Marrant, j'avais aussi pensé à l'acide.
> Mais bon, je crains que ça ne fasse pas l'effet voulu
> D'autres idées ?



Je disais ça en déconnant, mais pas vraiment.
En délayant un peu, ça doit marcher. 
Mais en premier j'essaierais l'essence à briquet. 
Après l'acétone (mais ça risque de bouffer un peu le plastique des touches) et en dernier l'acide (dilué) qui bouffera de manière quasi certaine la pellicule de protection.


----------



## Darkfire (8 Juin 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> l'acétone peut être efficace.
> 
> Sinon, les touches de mon ibook s'efface à cause des coups d'ongles répétés... donc à toi de jouer.



Okay, je vais voir pour l'acétone.
Pour ce qui est des coups d'ongles...je crois que ça va pas être possible. 
Car les lettres sont "imprimées" sur le plastique et non en relief comme
sur les anciens claviers...
Mais en fait, je me demandais, si les lettres sont juste imprimées, l'acétone
attaquera autant le plastique que les lettres non ? :rateau:

EDIT : Et puis aussi, est-ce que je peux m'en procurer comme ça dans une droguerie ? ou faut être majeur ?


----------



## Zyrol (8 Juin 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> Okay, je vais voir pour l'acétone.
> Pour ce qui est des coups d'ongles...je crois que ça va pas être possible.
> Car les lettres sont "imprimées" sur le plastique et non en relief comme
> sur les anciens claviers...
> ...



Pour l'acétone, essaye sur un petit bout de plastique caché sur le clavier pour voir quel effet ça fait dessus.
Tu peux te procurer de l'acétone dans tous les supermarché. C'est juste un dissolvant.


----------



## Darkfire (9 Juin 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour l'acétone, essaye sur un petit bout de plastique caché sur le clavier pour voir quel effet ça fait dessus.
> Tu peux te procurer de l'acétone dans tous les supermarché. C'est juste un dissolvant.



Okay, merci à toi l'Mod'eau  
Je vous dirais ce que ça a donné lundi, en espérant que je ne bousille pas mon clavier :rateau: 
a+++


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2007)

Et pourquoi ne pas tout simplement poser une &#233;tiquette blanche dessus avant de mettre ton film plastique. Comme &#231;a, en cas de besoin, tu pourras toujours revenir en arri&#232;re et une planche d'&#233;tiquettes autocollante &#231;a ne co&#251;te pas cher.

tu peut aussi utiliser une &#233;tiqueteuse Dymo qui donne les lettres en relief ou une a impression thermique sur des bandes opaques. A l'achat, ces machines co&#251;tent un peu plus cher que de l'ac&#233;tone mais &#231;a peut servir a &#233;tiqueter pleins d'autres choses.


----------



## Darkfire (9 Juin 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas tout simplement poser une étiquette blanche dessus avant de mettre ton film plastique. Comme ça, en cas de besoin, tu pourras toujours revenir en arrière et une planche d'étiquettes autocollante ça ne coûte pas cher.
> 
> tu peut aussi utiliser une étiqueteuse Dymo qui donne les lettres en relief ou une a impression thermique sur des bandes opaques. A l'achat, ces machines coûtent un peu plus cher que de l'acétone mais ça peut servir a étiqueter pleins d'autres choses.



Oui, j'y avais pensé, seulement le blanc ne sera peut-être pas le même....
Et puis, pas besoin de revenir en arrière...sur mon futur clavier seront visible les touches BÉPO, mais aussi les touches QWERTZ.  Comme ici quoi. Mis à part le fait que je remplacerai les touches azerty en qwertz.
Mais merci quand même, je vais quand même tester pour voir ce que ça donne.
a+++


----------



## Darkfire (13 Juin 2007)

Bon, j'ai essay&#233; divers produit "violents" sur mes touches de claviers,
mais sans aucuns r&#233;sultats... 
&#192; votre avis est-il possible de faire une demande sp&#233;ciale pour obtenir
un clavier tout blanc ? Ou est-ce que &#231;a fait un petit peu gonlf&#233;... 
Sinon...je suis un peu d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;. :rateau: 
a+++
Darkfire

PS : Dans les produits utilis&#233;s : Eau de Javel, acide chlorhydrique et ac&#233;tone...


----------



## Invité (13 Juin 2007)

Dans un cas aussi désespéré, il ne reste plus que l'abrasif physique : papier de verre, émeri, ou la dremel avec une pointe diamant.


----------



## Darkfire (14 Juin 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Dans un cas aussi désespéré, il ne reste plus que l'abrasif physique : papier de verre, émeri, ou la dremel avec une pointe diamant.



Arf...je viens à l'instant de tester ça sur une ancienne touche de clavier.
Ça a l'air plutôt efficace, mais le résultat est médiocre on peut dire...:rateau: 
Mais je pense qu'un séjour dans diverses substance rendra le tout un peu moins moche.
(Pour le moment, je fais mes expériences sur mon clavier "noir transparent", pour voir comment se comporte le plastique, après je pense/espère que je n'aurais pas le problème des rayures faites au papier de verre, qui rendent le plastique un peu opaque...)
Bon...dans quelques heures je sors la "touche cobaye" de son bain, et je vous dis ce que ça a donné.  

En attendant : Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment reproduire les trois caractères "du réglage de volume" se trouvant sur un clavier Apple ?
Merci d'avance.
Darkfire


----------



## Darkfire (15 Juin 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> Bon...dans quelques heures je sors la "touche cobaye" de son bain, et je vous dis ce que ça a donné.
> 
> En attendant : Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment reproduire les trois caractères "du réglage de volume" se trouvant sur un clavier Apple ?
> Merci d'avance.
> Darkfire



Bon...la touche cobaye étant maintenant sortie de son jus, je pense pouvoir dire que le résultat...n'est *pas* convaincant... :hein: 
Mais je me débrouillerai pour cela.

Seulement, comme dit plus haut, il me reste une question, et oui, encore une  



> *Comment reproduire les trois caractères "du réglage de volume" se trouvant sur un clavier Apple ?*


----------



## Invité (15 Juin 2007)

Pas trouvé dans les polices classiques, faudra chercher du côté des exotiques (zapf, dingbats, etc)


----------



## FOX66 (16 Juin 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> Bon...la touche cobaye étant maintenant sortie de son jus, je pense pouvoir dire que le résultat...n'est *pas* convaincant... :hein:
> Mais je me débrouillerai pour cela.
> 
> Seulement, comme dit plus haut, il me reste une question, et oui, encore une



As-tu essayé le "dissolvant pour vernis à ongles" ????
Attention .... ça a quand mm tendance a bien "grignoter" les matières plastiques mais pas toutes. Faut faire un petit test d'abord.

@+


----------



## Darkfire (16 Juin 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Pas trouvé dans les polices classiques, faudra chercher du côté des exotiques (zapf, dingbats, etc)


Arf...
Bon ben j'vais fouiller là-bas dedans...:rateau: 



FOX66 a dit:


> As-tu essayé le "dissolvant pour vernis à ongles" ????
> Attention .... ça a quand mm tendance a bien "grignoter" les matières plastiques mais pas toutes. Faut faire un petit test d'abord.
> 
> @+



Oui, j'ai testé, mais à petite dose, peut-être qu'un bain complet aurait été efficace (ou fatal) sur mes touches...mais j'en doute.
Sur le moment, j'en ai pas beaucoup, mais je tenterai l'expérience quand même.
Merci pour vos réponses  
Et si jamais d'autres auraient des idées non-testée, même farfelue, je suis preneur  
(Parce que là, je suis un peu désespéré...)


----------



## gidza (18 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
en parlant de clavier bépo, savez-vous comment le configurer ? C'est pratique pour le dvorak us, mais pour le bépo, je sèche...
Merci d'avance !


----------



## CBi (19 Août 2007)

Avant de jouer les petits chimistes, il peut être utile de chercher dans les produits du commerce  

Das Keyboard
Fentek

Certes, pas donné...


----------



## gidza (20 Août 2007)

effectivement... d'autant plus que je ne vois pas mentionn&#233; le b&#233;po !


----------



## obi wan (20 Août 2007)

hihi  un ami carrossier m'a aid&#233; &#224; repeindre mon clavier il y a quelques temps... pon&#231;age de toutes les touches et repeint en noir  :


----------



## scrashh (21 Août 2007)

moi j ai peint mon clavier mac


----------

